# Should I go on hound exercise? What's involved



## Vickijay (16 September 2013)

Hello. 

I emailed my local hunt to ask about maybe coming along and have now been sent an email saying the hounds will meet tomorrow. I figured it would be longer notice than that but maybe it would be good to go, not too much time to think about taking wobbly baby horse going out for the first time with me, who has never been before!!

What is normally involved? Will it all be roadwork? My horse hasn't been on the road that much. He is good with farm machinery but a bit wary of traffic as just hasn't done much. Should I prepare him more about traffic before going to a later one?

I really have no understanding about anything so any information would be amazing!

Many thanks

Vicki


----------



## A1fie (16 September 2013)

Hi - it's difficult to say whether there will be road work or not.  Half the time I have been out this season it has all been road work and the other half has been in fields/woods.

I am assuming that you are going out early?  If so there might not be much traffic about.  Also, if your horse is with others, he is likely to be more behaved on the road.  

You will likely have a lot of standing about so wrap up warm.  

You shouldn't be out for too long, maybe a couple of hours at the most, but if your horse has been well behaved, you might want to leave a bit early on a positive note.

I hope you have fun


----------



## NellRosk (16 September 2013)

I understand all hunts will be different but I can give you an overview of what happens at my hunt's hound exercising and you can get a rough idea!! We all assemble at about 6pm in a local farmers field, hounds are released and we either start on the road or set off straight away across country. On the roads there are loads of you and traffic is usually stopped and we trot on to get off it, riding 2 abreast so you could always tuck your youngster behind someone else who can nanny you. We then trot across fields with the occasional canter, always get the option to split off into another group if you don't want to gallop. There will be the occasional small jump but you don't have to do it. Lasts roughly 2 hours, meeting back at the place we started. It's more like a big posh hack, not too frantic  just ensure your horse is well behaved around others and not likely to freak! Hope this helps!


----------



## Vickijay (16 September 2013)

Brilliant. Thanks. I just got another email saying it wouldnt be on the roads, not too many horses and would have lots if standing around. So I think I'll go, hold the neckstrap and see how we go! Gulp!!!


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2013)

Vickijay said:



			Hello. 

I emailed my local hunt to ask about maybe coming along and have now been sent an email saying the hounds will meet tomorrow. I figured it would be longer notice than that but maybe it would be good to go, not too much time to think about taking wobbly baby horse going out for the first time with me, who has never been before!!

What is normally involved? Will it all be roadwork? My horse hasn't been on the road that much. He is good with farm machinery but a bit wary of traffic as just hasn't done much. Should I prepare him more about traffic before going to a later one?

I really have no understanding about anything so any information would be amazing!

Many thanks

Vicki
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing better than joining hounds just as the dawn is breaking and making one's way along the quiet lanes with the mist gently clearing. With the scent of overnight rain on the autumn leaves. 

Hopefully fetching up at a local farmers yard who might have walked a couple or two. 

Likely as not you will be offered significant refreshment and sustenance.

I recollect such an occurrence some years ago and had half a pint of neat whiskey thrust into my hand "on account of it being a slightly chilly morning".

Early morning hound exercise is a must for anybody who really wants to understand and enjoy the whole genre of hunting along with the flavour of the countryside and the people who make it tick.


----------

